# stray pregnant cat has kittens!!!



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

new thread started much sooner than expected..puss had kittens last night - 4, 1 stillborn sadly, so she had the benefit of pain relief for her leg, and escaped major surgery- she was booked in for a c section this morning. The leg injury is a suspected pelvic fracture which makes much more sense than fractured femur- but she can't be x-rayed til kittens are weaned.
So she is back with me in my new maternity wing. Pics in a few days when she's settled in. i am a foster mum!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

was this the cat who was struggling to walk?


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> was this the cat who was struggling to walk?


yes - all safe and sound now, absolutely flaked out. Very happy for her


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

debtherat said:


> yes - all safe and sound now, absolutely flaked out. Very happy for her


Ah what was up with her then?


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Ah what was up with her then?


they haven't been able to x-ray her as she had the kittens -a suspected pelvic fracture- I guess due to the pregnancy. At the moment she's not likely to try moving far but she may have to be crated if she starts trying to move about too much. I don't think they will x-ray her now til the kittens are weaned.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

good that she may recover well as all she will want to do in nurse the kittens.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

just a quick question..cat ate about half pouch of Purely kitten food mixed with a drop of boiled water ( PAH) last night when i brought her home which was the best I could afford , CPL has dropped off trays of Felix adult and she ate another half pouch just now - i left kitten iams dry and a bowl of water out overnight but don't think she's touched it. She is sounding quite snuffly and I am dreading a flu as she has been through so much. What would be best to feed her? I am on a budget, and I have plenty of cat food, but what else would be good to give her a boost and get her strength up?
Thx


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

At the rescue we feed Whiskas kitten or Felix kitten to pregnant/nursing cats, saves having to change her diet when the kittens start eating.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i don't know if it's possible for you to feed raw, but the cat i rescued last week that had 6 kittens on friday (flossy) is eating raw since having the kittens. i do make my own for my own cats and from what i understand, this is the best by far for them. flossy and the kittens have cat flu, but the raw will help keep her strong and help produce the best milk for the kittens hopefully


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Keep an eye on her for more signs of the 'flu', she may need antibiotics, which isn't a problem really as there are some safe for nursing cats. 

I'm so glad she's back with you and all went ok for the birth. So sorry she lost one.

I feed my cats homemade raw, but even if you can offer her several unbalanced raw meals a week it will help. 

Is she on pain relief? 6-10 weeks is a very long time to wait to be x-rayed. Did they give a reason why it couldn't be done now?


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

cats galore said:


> i don't if it's possible for you to feed raw, but the cat i rescued last week that had 6 kittens on friday (flossy) is eating raw since having the kittens. i do make my own for my own cats and from what i understand, this is the best by far for them. flossy and the kittens have cat flu, but the raw will help keep her strong and help produce the best milk for the kittens hopefully


could you give me some examples of what you are feeding please? Have never fed raw. would it be advisable to feed raw temporarily til she gets her strength up , as shes not showing much interest in food, and then switch back- she will be here for a few weeks, and I probably wouldn't want to feed her raw permenantly. Thx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

debtherat said:


> could you give me some examples of what you are feeding please? Have never fed raw. would it be advisable to feed raw temporarily til she gets her strength up , as shes not showing much interest in food, and then switch back- she will be here for a few weeks, and I probably wouldn't want to feed her raw permenantly. Thx


google natural instincts thats good stuff


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> Keep an eye on her for more signs of the 'flu', she may need antibiotics, which isn't a problem really as there are some safe for nursing cats.
> 
> I'm so glad she's back with you and all went ok for the birth. So sorry she lost one.
> 
> ...


No pain relief or xray because of the kittens- does this sound right to you? Although I was told she had pain relief when first admitted.i


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> google natural instincts thats good stuff


There's also Nutriment too, which is rather more balanced on the bone content at the moment and less likely to cause very hard poo - last think you'd want with a pelvis problem is straining to go to the loo.

If you're feeding mainstream food brands of the type available in big shops and supermarkets then I think the kitten versions are often recommended for nursing mums (please double check, though, as I've never had a litter to look after!) as they are higher quality. If you are feeding high meat content foods, though (usually, though not exclusively, foreign and only available from websites) the regular foods should be fine due to the superior overall quality.

Personally I'd prefer to leave the IAMS dry out the equation entirely (not a good brand unfortunately, supermarket own brand quality with a premium markup) if you can as frequent wet meals will be much better for her, but I can't fault having it around in case she is hungry and you aren't around.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Keep an eye on her for more signs of the 'flu', she may need antibiotics, which isn't a problem really as there are some safe for nursing cats.
> 
> I'm so glad she's back with you and all went ok for the birth. So sorry she lost one.
> 
> ...


i know i cant think of a reason why she cant be x-rayed now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

debtherat said:


> could you give me some examples of what you are feeding please? Have never fed raw. would it be advisable to feed raw temporarily til she gets her strength up , as shes not showing much interest in food, and then switch back- she will be here for a few weeks, and I probably wouldn't want to feed her raw permenantly. Thx


sorry for not replying earlier. i think in situation you are probably best to buy the brands stated by others. you may not want to make your own for just a short period. i've only used natural instinct myself but i too have heard people mention Nutriment. when i'm making my raw i use a mixture of chicken breast, pigs or lambs hearts, pigs kidneys, gizzards, chicken necks, chicken and pigs liver, chicken hearts and then mince it together with some added water. my cats love it and Flossy has now decided she will not eat anything else.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

debtherat said:


> No pain relief or xray because of the kittens- does this sound right to you? Although I was told she had pain relief when first admitted.i


Just guessing here, but I imagine there was no point in an X-ray before she had them as the kittens skeletons might have hidden what they were trying to see in hers. Pain relief might be tricky if it can get into her milk.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on kittens being born, glad mum and babies are ok but sorry for the sad loss of the little baby.
RIP Tiny Baby xx

Re xray, maybe the vets want her to settle with babies before doing xrays, they may do them when kittens are weaned, vets dont like doing xrays on pregnant cats as it can harm unborn kittens. This is the only reason i can think of.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

thx for all your help. am taking her back to vets shortly, she's not eating, one kitten died this afternoon and i do suspect cat flu as she sounds so snuffly. this morning she seemed to be pushing the little one away which passed so it may be there was something wrong with it but am worried about the 2 little ones left now. Poor cat.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so sorry to hear you lost this kitten. it's heartbreaking to see them go, but sometimes there is nothing that can be done. i hope you manage to get help at the vets. there has been so much sadness this week on here, we really need some good news now.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

cats galore said:


> i'm so sorry to hear you lost this kitten. it's heartbreaking to see them go, but sometimes there is nothing that can be done. i hope you manage to get help at the vets. there has been so much sadness this week on here, we really need some good news now.


so quickly good news turns to bad doesn't it. cat ( will have to name her) had antibiotic shot and has metacam to take . also to try to hand feed kits as they are very hungry. one is quite weak and rejected feed- got a bit down. the other guzzled it. and mum has eaten a pouch of food so obviously the shot has picked her up. a long night ahead i think


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Won't the bones set, possibly incorrectly in 6+ weeks though?

Of course you'd not generally X-ray a pregnant girl (though the do routinely in the US), but the kittens are born now. Surely a week or so to have her bond with them is enough before whipping her off for a quick xray


So sorry you lost one, hope everyone else is ok


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> Won't the bones set, possibly incorrectly in 6+ weeks though?
> 
> Of course you'd not generally X-ray a pregnant girl (though the do routinely in the US), but the kittens are born now. Surely a week or so to have her bond with them is enough before whipping her off for a quick xray
> 
> So sorry you lost one, hope everyone else is ok


right..here we are mum has perked up since she has had her meds..kittens had another feed -this is the first time I have done this and am very worried reading stories about drowning them if you feed too quickly..But after food mum left the kittens too take herself off into an igloo bed. not a good sign I take it. Shall I take the kits away and put them on the hot water bottles or leave them with her. i popped them in the igloo for a minute while writing this but not sure if its best to take them away. shes not cleaning them or anything. also how do i stimulate bowels. loads of questions sorry .this is a nightmare


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She might not be a stay at home mum .. My girl left the nest after two days ... But as soon as the little ones cried she was back in ... By day 4 she was down stairs with us .. But has always gone back , if she is feeling unwell and hot she will come away ... If she is showing signs of rejection is really hard to force the kits on her ... She will move away from them ... Then am affaid it's up to you to hand rear them ... 

Toilet duty .... Damp warm cotton wool , rub little one bits , before and after meals ... Just like mum would do


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

For my girls that would be very concerning, mine don't leave their nest for weeks.

She may not be feeling well, or laying with them causes her pain

You're really being thrown in the deep end with this litter, at least they have a chance with you rather than outside


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> For my girls that would be very concerning, mine don't leave their nest for weeks.
> 
> She may not be feeling well, or laying with them causes her pain
> 
> You're really being thrown in the deep end with this litter, at least they have a chance with you rather than outside


yes i know i am working in the dark a bit, watched a couple of vids on you tube so feel slightly better, not much though. mum has no interest taken kittens out , contained them in a basket with hot water bottles under blankets and will try to hand feed. one is very mewly and i don't hold out much hope, one is taking food a bit better, resting more and went to toilet when we rubbed it. 
i have work in the morning but partner is going to do the nightly feeds tonight, 
wish people who don't spay and neuter could see the mess other people end up trying to sort.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

another one has just died  only one left now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

debtherat said:


> another one has just died  only one left now


Aww very sad  rip little one.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry you lost another 

Could be there's something genetically wrong.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So so sorry Debtherat to read another kitten has died - RIP tiny babies


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for all of your support it really means alot to no that others out there understand whats going on... well only one little one left now: being fed every two hours buy ourselves, fingers crossed it survives, mum is now getting antib's and pain relief but has been through the mill and looks dazed and confused, bless her... will keep you all updated..


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

To be honest i feel sad to see these kittens fail and to see mum rejecting them. The two that have passed have been on my watch so it makes me feel a rite failure.... like iv failed them, maybe if i saw the signs earlier i could have done something different to help them survive or to keep mum and kitts together. This is my first time doing this and i didnt expect such a harsh reality to slap me in the face and for me to feel so useless...I worry about the mum shes been through the mill and rejected kitts and now is left ill and on her own in her basket which 3 days ago had 3 kitts in !!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Little Babies. xxx

You cant beat yourself up hun, sadly nature is cruel and the little babies wasnt to be, you have helped mum and her kittens which is all anybody can expect.
Yes its heartbreaking to lose them but you saved mum and she is having treatment to get better. Hope the little one pulls through and hugs to you. xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You didn't fail them! Losing kittens is awful, this was not your fault. You've rescued this girl and done the best you can.

Having kittens isn't all sunshine and roses, you've just been dumped right into the bad part unfortunately. But you've done a wonderful thing in rescuing this girl, please don't forget that.

Has mum been back to the vet? If she's not raising the kittens and is feeling unwell I'd be getting her seen again.

Fingers crossed for the remaining kitten, this site has some good info on hand raising Kitten-Rescue.com


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> You didn't fail them! Losing kittens is awful, this was not your fault. You've rescued this girl and done the best you can.
> 
> Having kittens isn't all sunshine and roses, you've just been dumped right into the bad part unfortunately. But you've done a wonderful thing in rescuing this girl, please don't forget that.
> 
> ...


thx for the link- loads of useful stuff on there, will be having a good read now.
Yes mum went back to hav a check she's got flu-y symptoms, so has got antibiotics and metacam. her eating is a bit erratic, but nothing that i haven't seen in cats with flu before- she's managed to stuff a load of chicken anyway! bit worried she's not done a no 2 since been in vets, but she hasn't eaten much either since the weekend. 
And the last kit is still hanging on- thought it was fading this afternoon, so i resorted to tucking it in my t shirt next to my skin where its snuggled in quite safe and actually it seems a bit more settled and just had a good feed. so we will see. I thought these babies were coming last weekend but the vet thought she had a week to go so they have been premature too. Not the best start.
thx for all the support- my partner made the comments earlier- she has been an absolute trouper on night duty last night despite a migraine as i had work today and needed a bit of sleep. have to return the favour tonight!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Well done to your partner, I suffer migraines as well so know how horrid they are.

Glad the last one is hanging on, and putting her down your shirt is a great way to keep her warm. Have you got digital kitchen scales? Weighing the kitten at the same time each day is a really good way of knowing if she's gaining properly. You want 10gms a day ideally, mine tend to double that but they have mum. 

The medication could be stopping mum up a bit, along with not eating much. If she's stuffed up and can't smell she won't want to eat. I'd just feed her anything she wants, regardless of quality for now.
Sardines are smelly and can tempt ill cats, also 'tuna juice' the water drained from tuna tipped over wet food can enhance the smell, as can warming food up slightly. 
You may need to resort to force feeding her, hills AD is made for syringing, no need to add water you just suck it up from the tin, it's high calorie for recovering cats.
Royal Canin make one as well, over here it's only sold at vets and can be a bit expensive but really works on cats needing to put on weight or who are ill.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> Well done to your partner, I suffer migraines as well so know how horrid they are.
> 
> Glad the last one is hanging on, and putting her down your shirt is a great way to keep her warm. Have you got digital kitchen scales? Weighing the kitten at the same time each day is a really good way of knowing if she's gaining properly. You want 10gms a day ideally, mine tend to double that but they have mum.
> 
> ...


really thx for the link to the kitten rescue site -its really good. think i have to dilute kits food a little may be too rich. do cats grieve i wonder for their kittens? just a late night thought? - 
i did think about weighing kit - not got digital scales tho - is about the size of a mouse - but have called it little lion man ( even tho i know it might be a girl)
as its got some fight in it!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

They do grieve or at least notice things aren't right, I don't know if they do for newborns as they act on instinct especially early on.

Little Lion Man is very fitting  Needs a strong name, I named a boy of mine Omo - a laundry detergent that is 'small and mighty'

Scales are generally very cheap others here would be able to help better with that, store names and prices. 
Digital is better as it's so accurate and shows the slightest drop in weight clearly.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> They do grieve or at least notice things aren't right, I don't know if they do for newborns as they act on instinct especially early on.
> 
> Little Lion Man is very fitting  Needs a strong name, I named a boy of mine Omo - a laundry detergent that is 'small and mighty'
> 
> ...


going to be helped out today for a few hours by another fosterer as partner and I both have to work a 4 hour shift so hopefully this lady will have scales etc and as she is experienced will probably have lots of advice for us. there is a strong possibility that this lady may take the kitten on permenantly at some point if it continues to thrive as both of us are back in work in a week. one day at a time tho! or night!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You can get suitable scales all over the place - they are just electronic kitchen scales, think they all weigh in grams these days. I think mine came from that well-known chain of high street catalogue shops.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

mum had to go back to the vets this morning - severely constipated and bleeding, so being kept in to be looked after,and xrayed over the weekend. Maybe a fosterer lined up unless I want to keep her. just little lion man here now to look after.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

debtherat said:


> mum had to go back to the vets this morning - severely constipated and bleeding, so being kept in to be looked after,and xrayed over the weekend. Maybe a fosterer lined up unless I want to keep her. just little lion man here now to look after.


how is little iron man doing today. i can imagine how upset you are losing the others. i've recently rescued a girl with 4 tiny 3 week old kittens that were badly let down by their previous owner. they were very ill. no matter what i did to help, feeding every hour in the end, the babies all died and it is devastating to say the least. i hope your little iron man makes it


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

cats galore said:


> how is little iron man doing today. i can imagine how upset you are losing the others. i've recently rescued a girl with 4 tiny 3 week old kittens that were badly let down by their previous owner. they were very ill. no matter what i did to help, feeding every hour in the end, the babies all died and it is devastating to say the least. i hope your little iron man makes it


he's very week, and not really suckling- he really needs to be tube fed but that's not something I can do. just keeping him warm and doing best to feed him, but i'm not very optimistic. am feeling pretty low about it all , but it doesn't help that I'm tired. At least mum is in a safe place and being looked after! Something positive anyway.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can the vets not take the kitten in and get the vet nurse to tube feed.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

i guess at this moment vets are operating only an emergency service so i don't think so. i will be honest i don't think the little thing has long left. it's not suckling at all last feed ten mins ago and i couldn't get him to take anything much at all, he's too weak. I will just cwtch him in a bit and keep him warm and see how we go.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh no, im sorry hun, sadly it doesnt sound too good.xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Why didnt the vet take kit as well .... I cannot understand why they have kept her in for bowel problem .... Meds could sort in no time ... 

It seem everything is happening to you ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive missed the bowel operation, did the vet not recommend laxatives first or was there an urgent need to operate.

Depending on the weight of the kitten as my circumstances was different with the loss of my kitten, emergency vets would tube feed, how much does this kitten weigh.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Cosmills said:


> Why didnt the vet take kit as well .... I cannot understand why they have kept her in for bowel problem .... Meds could sort in no time ...
> 
> It seem everything is happening to you ...


to be honest I'm not sure what was said at the vets this morning, because someone else from cats rescue took her in because the vets opening times clashed with my taking the kit to another carer to watch for 4 hours whilst I went to work. The bleeding something to do with pregnancy and constipation and being kept in so they can do xrays on pelvis. so maybe nothing was said about the kitten  i don't know. +


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh dear, hope mum is ok and that the little one hangs on. Can the other foster carer, or someone from the rescue help show you how to tube feed?


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

spotty cats said:


> Oh dear, hope mum is ok and that the little one hangs on. Can the other foster carer, or someone from the rescue help show you how to tube feed?


thx everyone re the mum cat there was not to be a bowel op as far as i know- although I guess that cd hve been a concern which was why she was being kept in, but she was going to be x rayed for the pelvic injury - I am a bit out of the loop there as somebody else took her in, so I don't know exactly what was said. She is in the best place, what with it being bank holiday, I think, and has the best chance of recovering from from everything.
Such a shame about the kittens- little lion man passed away early this morning. Very sad, very peaceful, and cuddled up for hours with either one of us, so as well cared for as we were able. Maybe just nature's way. I don't know. 
It's been a learning curve I have to say, and an exhausting week- so sorry there hasn't been a better outcome for the kittens. But at least mum has been given a chance, which she wouldn't have if she'd had this litter outside somewhere.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry you lost him, you did all you could.

Hope mum's back on her feet soon


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

RIP little Lion man, so sad. Hope mum makes a good recovery and that you are both ok after your week of turmoil x


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

wicket said:


> RIP little Lion man, so sad. Hope mum makes a good recovery and that you are both ok after your week of turmoil x


Thank you..it has been a bit of an up and down week to say the least.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Little Iron Man xxxx


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Mrs Tabby is now back home..or at least staying with me . Nothing showed up on the x -ray..vet thinks it could have been a trapped nerve. Chronic constipation sorted. Spayed, blood tested (all clear) , had first lot of vaccs, deflead and dewormed! Clean bill of health.and taken up residence like Lady Muck in the igloo CP provided..O and growled at resident cats and dogs for good measure, who have decided, very sensibly, to give her a wide berth. When not in her igloo, she likes to sit just behind the door to her room which I've left ajar, in order to ambush any unsuspecting dog who may dare to walk too close to her room. I may transfer this thread over to the rescue/adoption section now should i need any advice. Thx to everyone who offered advice and support last week; it was very much appreciated!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Spayed already, that was quickly after birth.
When i had Libby the rescue girl who had a litter the vet refused to spay for 2 weeks due to her womb needing to contract down ready for surgery.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm glad she's back with you, and healthy. Good luck settling her in with the residents.


----------

